# Finnish Air War 1939-45



## mineman65 (Apr 23, 2007)

Finnish Air Force footage from 1939-45:

Part 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qpY8Kdlw48[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bd6V4OAuBM[/YOUTUBE]

Part 3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dToF7s8wf8[/YOUTUBE]

Part 4
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av2CPSjTong[/YOUTUBE]

Part 5
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGCVtffPGvs[/YOUTUBE]

Part 6
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YyzahaME-A[/YOUTUBE]

Part 7
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0gVfmPQ72E[/YOUTUBE]

salute;


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey
Videos have been removed from youtube :/


----------

